# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Herisson mal en point et couvert de minuscules vers blancs

## Coco2904

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé cet après-midi un hérisson d'environ 15 cm mal en point au milieu de mon jardin, les mouches déjà autour de lui.
Je l'ai pris et mis dans un carton à la maison, je lui ai donné de l'eau sucrée/salée à la seringue et il a bu. Impossible de le faire manger, ni croquette ni pâtée pour chat.

Je l'ai inspecté pour voir si il avait des oeufs et bingo j'en ai trouvé près de l'anus, sous ses pattes arrières. Il était aussi couvert de puces et de tiques : j'ai pu retiré les tiques les plus grosses. Je me suis rendue compte qu'il était couvert de minuscules vers blancs, je les ai repérés car il y en avait plein sur mon pantalon de couleur noire sinon je crois que je serais passé à côté tellement ils sont petits.

Ce soir je l'ai mis dans un autre carton avec foin, tissu et bouillote mais il a l'air de plus en plus mal en point et ne déglutissait pas quand j'ai tenté de le nourrir au jaune d'oeuf toujours avec la seringue.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire et j'ai peur que ce petit ne passe pas la nuit ! Y-a-t-il un sanctuaire en seine et marne ? je me sens impuissante pour aider ce petit et je crois qu'il serait mieux pris en charge par des personnes habituées à les sauver !

Merci pour votre aide !

----------


## Kyt's

Contacte par téléphone le sanctuaire des hérissons
http://forumnews.homeip.net/herisson/he ... ssons.html
(coordonnées en bas de page)

----------


## holly

Tu as pu contacter le sanctuaire des hérissons? Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Coco2904

Bonsoir,

Malheureusement je n'ai pas eu le temps d'appeler, il est mort hier soir. J'appellerai quand même pour savoir ce que j'aurai dû faire en ce qui concerne ces minuscules vers blancs car je n'ai rien trouvé sur tous les forums que j'ai consulté.

Je suis désolée ne n'avoir pu le sauver et ce que j'ai lu sur le site du sanctuaire m'a donné envie d'aider, à commencer par la construction d'un abri dans les normes "hérisson". On ne sait jamais si une petite famille décidait de venir s'installer ..... je saurai quoi faire pour les garder en bonne santé au-delà des deux ans d'espérance de vie qu'ont les plus chanceux.

Merci.

----------


## mushroom

Pour les vers blancs il s'agit surement d'asticots, dans ces cas là il faut les retirer un à un avec une pince à épiler. 

Tu l'as trouvé en plein jour c'est qu'il était déjà affaibli ou que les vers avaient déjà trop attaqués. 
Si tu retrouves un hérisson en plein jour ou blessé il y a deux centres pour la faune sauvage en région parisienne. Il y en a un à l'école vétérinaire d'alfort et un à rambouillet :
http://cds.vet-alfort.fr/cds/index.htm
http://uncs.chez.com/region%20iledefrance.htm

----------


## Coco2904

Merci pour ces adresses je garde précieusement.

Pour les vers je n'ai pas pensé aux asticots car ils étaient vraiment minucules et gigotaient dans tous les sens. Je ne les voyais pas sur lui mais seulement parce qu'ils se répandaient sur mon pantalon de couleur sombre et je ne vois pas comment j'aurai pu les retirer directement sur lui, il y en avait énormément qui tombaient partout autour de la pauvre petite bête.
Autant je voyais bien les oeufs des mouches que j'ai pu retirer mais ces petits vers blancs, impossible et je ne suis pas sûre qu'il s'agissait d'asticots, vraiment très petits et très très fins mais il est vrai que des asticots j'en ai toujours vu déjà de bonne taille !

Encore merci pour votre aide et les adresses !

----------


## holly

Ce sont malheureusement des asticots de mouche.
Ce pauvre hérisson était condamné à l 'avance.
Tu n 'y pouvais rien, de plus l' avoir trouvé en plein jour était un signe de détresse vu que les hérissons vadrouillent la nuit.
Merci d 'avoir quand même essayer de le sauver.
C 'est très précieux un hérisson.
Au revoir petit hérisson    ::

----------


## Wilo

Il y en a des quantités qui se font écraser par des voitures   il avait peut être été heurté et l'infection avait gagné du terrain 
RIP petit hérisson

----------


## revesdetoits

::   quand les asticots sont installés ... c'est déjà trop tard... 
Ils tuent nos hérissons de l'intérieur.

Léon, Hérisson sauvé ici a eut bien de la chance ... il vit aujourd'hui dans le jardin sous notre garde ... combien auront cette chance !!!

Merci pour ce petit qui n'est pas mort dans l'indifférence totale
 ::

----------


## Coco2904

Merci pour vos messages !

Je suis quasiment sûre qu'il n'était pas blessé ; je l'ai bien inspecté partout ! Il n'y avait que les oeufs de mouches, des puces et des tiques.
Au sujet des vers, vous allez dire que je suis pénible   :hein2:  , mais question stupide : un oeuf de mouche est égal à un asticot ou en renferme-t-il des dizaines? Parce que les oeufs sont bien visibles, assez gros mais ces vers étaient vraiment minuscules comparés à la taille des oeufs que j'ai retirés. Il y avait aussi comme des paquets d'une substance un peu jaunatre collés à la base de ses poils au niveau de l'abdomen, assez difficile à retirer car collante).

Il est vrai que quand je l'ai trouvé, il était déjà couché sur le côté et j'ai cru au premier coup d'oeil qu'il était mort ; ses chances étaient minimes mais j'y ai cru quand même quand il a bu !

Comme vous le dites ainsi que mon fiston, au moins il n'est pas mort dans l'indifférence et au milieu du jardin attaqué par les mouches ; il était bien au chaud et en sécurité.

Petit père reste près de nous quand même mais pas comme je l'aurais souhaité !
Encore merci pour vos messages : tellement de gens seraient passés à côté sans même s'émouvoir une seconde.

----------


## annie16

ta dernière phrase est bien vrai coco2904, tu as fait ton possible pour le sauver pauvre petit hérisson pas évident   :hein2:

----------


## holly

Très vrai ce que tu dis, les gens sont durs et distants quant à la souffrance animale.
Je me souviens d 'avoir récupérer un chat des rues très malade qui se terrait à l ' abri d 'une fenêtre d 'une clinique.
Ma fille , mon fils et moi-même l 'avons pris pour le porter chez le véto. Il avait un très gros rhume. Il avait eu une injection d 'antibiotique. Nous l 'avons gardé quelques semaines le temps de se retaper, il avait voulu reprendre la liberté, on l 'a lâché à l 'endroit où on l 'avait retrouvé.
Par la suite on le voyait de temps en temps, il était bien grassouillet.
Ce qui nous avait écoeuré, ce sont les gens du quartier qui disait de ne pas toucher à ce chat qui devait avoir des microbes pffff on a passé outre et l 'avons emmené chez l véto.

----------


## Coco2904

Ah oui, le regard des autres !!!! et leurs commentaires ! je ne les compte même pas et quand on m'attaque sur le sujet je cite toujours ce très cher Lamartine : « On n'a pas deux curs, l'un pour l'homme, l'autre pour l'animal On a du cur ou on n'en a pas ! » ça calme tout de suite    ::  

Rien à ajouter si ce n'est que je continuerai à aider autant que je peux, homme ou animal ! même si parfois je me mets dans des situations pas possibles   :?

----------


## revesdetoits

::   reste telle que tu es ... avec un seul coeur !!!!

 ::

----------


## holly

> reste telle que tu es ... avec un seul coeur !!!!


Bien dit    :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Pandacool

Il faut utiliser du Seresto vaporisé avec des gants... pour tuer les vers au plus vite... et ensuite bétadine s'il y a une plaie... C'est les 1er secours. S'il y a encore qq chose à faire. Sinon voir avec une clinique vétérinaire mais souvent ils ne font rien et redirige vers le centre régional spécialisé dans la faune sauvage ou des associations...
Moi je viens d'en amener 1 au refuge car il avait une plaie infestée... pas sûr qu'il s'en sorte. Je suis passé par la clinique véto qui a aspergé de Seresto la plaie et des 10 aines de vers sont sortis de la plaie... à suivre

----------

